# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  ενα απλο Τεστ προσωπικοτητας

## carrot

1. Θελετε παντα να κερδιζετε εσεις (α) ως ατομο η (β) σας αρεσει η ομαδικη νικη/ κατακτηση η (γ) δεν σας ενδιαφερει η νικη αλλα απλα η συμμετοχη
2. Σας αρεσει να ηγειστε μιας ομαδας (α) η της μαζας (β) η δεν σας αρεσει καθολου (γ) (δ)
3. Προσπαθειτε να βγαλετε χρημα (α) παση θυσια, η (β) οσο χρειαζεται η (γ) καθολου (δ) δεν ξερω δεν απαντω
4. Ειστε εξαρτημενος απο τους αλλους ανθρωπος (α) εντελως (β) λιγο, (γ) ελαχιστα (δ) αισθανομαι ανεξαρτητος
5. Θελετε να ειναι παντα η δικη σας γνωμη πιο σωστη (α) σωστο (β) λάθος η απλως σας αρεσει να λετε την γνωμη σας (γ) η δεν συμμετεχετε καθολου (δ)
6. Με κλιμακα απο α (ισχυει) εως το δ (δεν ισχυει) η παραπανω προταση σας βρισκει συμφωνους : κανω τα παντα για να σωσω το τομμαρι μου
7. σας αρεσει να κανετε (α) παιχνιδι με επαθλο (β) παιχνιδι με τον σκυλο (γ) παιχνιδι μονος (δ) δεν σας αρεσει το παιχνιδι

Περισσοτερα Α
Ατομικιστης, Αρκετα αυτονομος, αντιπαθειτε την μετριοτητα

Περισσοτερα Β
Πρακτικος, Λιγο αυτονομος, συμβιβαζεστε με τους ανωτερους σας στην δουλεια

Περισσοτερα Γ
Ομαδικος, Διπλωματης, λετε μπραβο σε οσους θεωρειτε εσεις πως το αξιζουν

Περισσοτερα Δ
Ανεξαρτητος, δεν φοβαστε να πειτε την αποψη σας ελευθερα, σας αρεσει η ελευθερια

----------


## carrot

το παραπανω τεστ το εφτιαξα μονος μου. μου αρεσουν τα quiz και τα test και ειναι μια συνεισφορα με τις λιγες γνωσεις που διαθετω προς το φορουμ, να δει μια διαφορετικη αποψη και να βγαλει τα συμπερασματα του ο καθενας.

αν σας αρεσει πειτε μου να κανω κι αλλα quiz/ test!

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

εγω παντως το κανα και ειμαι 

Περισσοτερα Α
Ατομικιστης, Αρκετα αυτονομος, αντιπαθειτε την μετριοτητα

----------


## Γάτος

Δεν είναι δίκαιοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο μερικες απαντησεις δεν εχουν δ!!!! :d

----------


## carrot

ενταξει δεν ειναι κανα σοβαρο τεστ. η καθε προσωπικοτητα εχει τα θετικα και τα αρνητικα που συνεπαγονται. περισσοτερο σαν δοκιμαστικο τεστ για να φτιαξω το μεγαλο σουπερ τεστ που εχω στο μυαλο μου ... :) χεχε.

----------


## Γάτος

:d κάτσε το κάνω και απαντώ! :d

----------


## Γάτος

Εμένα βγήκε ίσο το Β και το Δ. Κάνε κάτι insect για την περιπτωση μου.

----------

